# Compressor problem



## Longhorn

Hey guys

This is my first time on this thread. I have a Central Pneumatic compressor and the tool side gauge ( not the tank side ) will not hold its pressure. The gauge should stay at the pressure I set it too and the tank side gauge should be lowering as I air up my tire and its not. If any body can help I would really appreciate it. I'm thinking it is the regulator or some sort of check valve but I can't find it. I don't want to pay someone if it is a easy fix. Thanks


----------



## Longhorn

Model # 99780


----------



## Longhorn

please forgive my terminology but i'm trying to give you guys the best picture i can. When I use a air tool the gauge that's for the tool won't stay at the set pressure I put it at. I thought the pressure is suppose to go down on the gauge that comes from the tank and then the compressor kicks on when the pressure drops below 125psi. So basically I can only use my air tool for 3 to 5 seconds before the pressure drops to low on the tool gauge side. Hope that helps with any advice.


----------



## Romore

The regulator cannot manufacture pressure. All it does is maintain a steady tool side pressure as long as the tank side is higher. Once the tank side drops below the tool side setting tool performance is lost. 
Sounds like the compressor is not adequate for the job. To maintain pressure volume is required, if you are using air faster than the pump can replenish it you will have to be patient or move up to a larger (and more expensive) unit.


----------



## Longhorn

I have a 4 horsepower 17 gallon tank and all i'm trying to do is air up my tire that i've done many times before. Thanks for the reply but its got to be the regulator or check valve


----------



## eurekapsycrille

If you have some time , you can bring your compressor to a service center. I think they are offering free check ups for that kind of equipment.


----------



## shanonmethod

Romore said:


> The regulator cannot manufacture pressure. All it does is maintain a steady tool side pressure as long as the tank side is higher. Once the tank side drops below the tool side setting tool performance is lost.
> Sounds like the compressor is not adequate for the job. To maintain pressure volume is required, if you are using air faster than the pump can replenish it you will have to be patient or move up to a larger (and more expensive) unit.


I think replace the regulator valves is must before using this machine.


----------



## kbeitz

Sounds like you have a restriction between the regulator and the tank.


----------



## skmurthy

*Compressor Problem*

I would like to help you out in your comprosser problem, But please explain your problem clearly or briefly.


----------

